# Secadora Bosch serie 6



## Tolo74 (Sep 25, 2020)

Hola!
Tengo una secadora Bosch serie 6 con bomba de calor. El problema es que no da ningún error y termina los ciclos sin secar bien la ropa. Los filtros, depósitos y circuito de condensación están limpios y limpié bien los sensores de humedad.
Me queda por mirar el termostato pero no lo sitúo.
Alguien sabe algo acerca de esta máquina y cuales son los fallos más comunes?
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Tolo74 (Sep 25, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>


Eso todo ya lo hice!
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2020)

La bomba de calor es un "aire acondicionado" con motocompresor y gas , podrías retirar esa tapa mientras funciona a ver que cambio de temperatura tiene . . .


----------



## Tolo74 (Sep 25, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La bomba de calor es un "aire acondicionado" con motocompresor y gas , podrías retirar esa tapa mientras funciona a ver que cambio de temperatura tiene . . .


Debería llevar un termostato en ese circuito , pero no lo sitúo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2020)

Sin duda , seguramente detrás de dónde sople el aire caliente


----------

